# A4 tech x7 oscar mouse



## BurnYU

http://www.technosid.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/A4-TECH-XL-740K.jpg

So i have this mouse for maybe 1 years now and love the thing but reticently the mouse wheel has been acting up so i had decided to clean it and found i have no idea how to open the thing without involving "praying" something off witch i would really rather not be doing.

After a little research i found that the apparent problem with the mouse wheel is not uncommon something to do with the lubricant used flaking and it just needing a good cleaning. 

But i still cant figure out how to open the thing, any aid would be appropriated.


----------



## Aastii

There will be screws under the feet on the bottom. Remove the feet, which should just be stuck on, get something flat like a knife or screwdriver, under to prise it off, then just unscrew


----------



## BurnYU

Ah ok thanks, would have never taught to check there


----------

